# New mouse enthusiast



## Richard1978 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi there

I'm new to the fancy used to breed over 10 years ago and looking to get back into the fancy and wanted to see if there are any breeders based in Manchester

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Richard  Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome! 
Loads of breeders up round the Mancs area! 
Re-join the fancy as in, join the club (NMC)?


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Richard1978 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi all I shall download the application and send it off then I can get in touch with local breeders seems the way forward

Thanks for the reply

Richard


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

It's very encouraging to see new members coming back to the fancy through the forum.

As they say round here " Don't be a stranger "


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Richard1978 said:


> Hi all I shall download the application and send it off then I can get in touch with local breeders seems the way forward





pauly said:


> It's very encouraging to see new members coming back to the fancy through the forum


That's great Richard! 
Agreed Pauly 
:gwavebw


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

i joined the NMC for the first time at the sale show loved it and am looking forward to a long and happy association.


----------

